# [Meta] What threads are worth saving?



## Piratecat

I'd like to copy threads that are worth saving into the archive. As a result, I'd like you to please provide links to the thread in this thread.  

Please *don't* bump the old thread up just so I can find it!  Instead, just cut and paste the url, and I'll see about archiving the things you want to save.

Suggestions while hunting:

1. I'd like to archive the good threads from all forums, not just General.

2. Community Supporters get to search!  

3. Anyone can click on the orange headings to sort by title, thread starter, # of replies, etc.

4. At the bottom of the screen, change the number of days to see more than a few days back.

5. Please use your best judgment when deciding what you think should be saved. Primarily, will it be useful for other folks?  That's what I'll ask myself when I do the archiving.

Thanks!  Post any questions here.


----------



## Crothian

*Please?*

The Sacred Meta Thread

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19521


----------



## Darkness

*Re: Please?*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19521 *



As for its usefulness: It is very educative regarding the limits of the boards...


----------



## Darkness

Some stuff that might be worthwile to archive:

Ready to be archived:
One Thousand Ways to Freak Out Your Players 
Sad news, help me mourn... 
Slaad Farming

Must still be pruned:
WotC Seeking Your Setting Proposals (was "Big Wizard announcement") 

Forgotten Rums....? Evil Overlords...?
Tracy Hickman's view of the Dragon #300 sealed section 
Monte's secret project confirmed 
B.A.D.D. Membership Drive 
Real world myths and legends: Who's Epic Level? 
ENWorld Europe Summer Insanity

BTW: Can I lend you a hand with the archiving, Piratecat?


----------



## Nightfall

Save all the Scarred Land postings!


----------



## ThomasBJJ

obviously, all the gygax Q&A posts


----------



## Darkness

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Save all the Scarred Land postings!  *





			
				ThomasBJJ said:
			
		

> *obviously, all the gygax Q&A posts *



Links, dudes!


----------



## alsih2o

what is a 15th lvl commoner?
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12946&highlight=alsih2o


----------



## alsih2o

gay people are gamer dorks too!
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20018&highlight=alsih2o


----------



## Dragongirl

1000 non-RPG websites for RPG ideas	
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21656

How did you get into D&D?
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26416

One Thousand Ways to Freak Out Your Players
Edit : NM, I see Darkness already did this one, now that he has named his links.

Ongoing Q&A with Gary Gyxax - get your questions answered!
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22566


----------



## alsih2o

cross gender fun, or not
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18952&highlight=alsih2o


----------



## Khan the Warlord

PLEASE everyone, do as two others in this thread have done and supply a summary or the name of the thread with the link.

I'm not meaning to be rude, but I'm not about to go searching for worthy threads, just to waste PC's time by seeing duplicate link after duplicate link.


----------



## Dragongirl

Who Are the Generals in D&D?
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26762

Single women gamers (I know some of it got silly, or bad, but there is some good stuff in there)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26362

Players challenging rules
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26371

A world with no roads, no doors, and no boats
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25819

What Do Your Fantasy Societies in D&D Get For Their Taxes and Tithes?
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25556


----------



## Morrus

This thread, I feel, is absolutely vital and must be archived immediately:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27672


----------



## mythusmage

*2 Suggestions*

1. That those posts in a thread that do not substantially add to the discussion or discussions be culled.

2. That provision be made for additional postings to an archived thread. With the new postings being moderated in the traditional sense. That is, the  posting being vetted by a moderator for appropriateness, and those postings that pass muster being placed in the thread.


----------



## Dragongirl

Naughty Morrus, trying to throw people into a twilight zone like that!!!!


----------



## mirzabah

*Re: 2 Suggestions*



			
				mythusmage said:
			
		

> *1. That those posts in a thread that do not substantially add to the discussion or discussions be culled.*



Wow. PC's already got his work cut out for him just going through all the suggestions in this thread and archiving them. Now you want him to go through each of the threads marked for archival, read each and every post and delete those that don't come up to snuff ...







			
				mythusmage said:
			
		

> *2. That provision be made for additional postings to an archived thread. With the new postings being moderated in the traditional sense. That is, the  posting being vetted by a moderator for appropriateness, and those postings that pass muster being placed in the thread. *



... and rewrite vBulletin while he's at it. Sisyphus had it easy


----------



## Khan the Warlord

*Re: Re: 2 Suggestions*



			
				mirzabah said:
			
		

> *Wow. PC's already got his work cut out for him just going through all the suggestions in this thread and archiving them. Now you want him to go through each of the threads marked for archival, read each and every post and delete those that don't come up to snuff ...... *




Actually, PC is just one of many that have the ability to do this. If PC wants to archive threads, then great, but one or more of the others could easily assist him  (and those of us that peruse the archives) by eliminating the off-topic posts that detract from otherwise great threads.

Hell, certain peeps could be allowed temporary mod status just for this purpose if the current mods aren't interested.


----------



## AuroraGyps

Great books for young people?

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.phps=&threadid=26425


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

A discussion of cities in fantasy worlds:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27319


----------



## The Forsaken One

Darkness, all 3rd IR threads off course =] (all 41 ofthem I believe)


----------



## Tsyr

I don't remember the name of it, but there was a pretty good thread with ideas for cities with "hooks"... really strange cities, basicly... cities split in two, cities on the moon, etc. I'd suggest that one, but I can't search


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Please?*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *The Sacred Meta Thread
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19521 *




Let's save the Thread, let's preserve its memory as a valuable gift 
to future generations.


----------



## Psion

Epic Level Adventure Ideas:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18333

Proof that there are some cute female gamers: 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26362


----------



## Psion

Some more:

A few words about us homebrewers, including a few words from the dearly departed Chairman Kaga:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=915

What makes a good adventure:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=90

Should be interesting to see who was right in a year about which publishers to watch:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1117

DM Binders and other methods of keeping your stuff:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4713

Naming resources:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14269

Villains you love to hate:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18818

Bit Villains:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=18141

Getting wives into gaming:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18394


----------



## Darkness

*Re: Re: Re: 2 Suggestions*



			
				Khan the Warlord said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, PC is just one of many that have the ability to do this. If PC wants to archive threads, then great, but one or more of the others could easily assist him  (and those of us that peruse the archives) by eliminating the off-topic posts that detract from otherwise great threads.*



*nods* Me, I've already offered to help. *points up* And culling threads sounds good to me, too...


----------



## Pyske

May already be archived, "Little changes that make a big difference."

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9033


----------



## A2Z

Here's a few I found useful and/or interesting:

City-States and their towns/villages
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9747

Babylonian/Judeo-Christian Mythology
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11006

Historically Themed Campaigns/Settings
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18814


----------



## mmadsen

> May already be archived, "Little changes that make a big difference."
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9033



Yep, Little Changes with Big Flavor is already archived.


----------



## Deedlit

The IR threads, and the iconics games(If they aren't already in there.)  I think there are plenty of games on the IC board worthy of being archived, and that any game reaching a certain amount of posts(I'd say 1000, combined between the threads), deserves entry.


----------



## Conaill

"Silly economics of DnD"
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3848&perpage=40&pagenumber=1

Col_Pladoh: "It is really my fault... The original systems in D&D and AD&D were developed for the PC adventurer, done without reference to the economics of the various societies."

Also contains a lot of references to historical pricelists, KarinsDad's excellent suggestion to multiply all wages by 5, and much, much more...


----------



## mikebr99

What rules do you use:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1924

Trying to build an archive of responses from The Sage
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9058

What Tumble variant do you use?
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14772


a few good ones off the top of my head.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Here are some canidates from the Rogues Gallery

I Need NPCs!
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5188 
The sad irony is that no one actully writes him any, but the discusion of planning vs. "winging it" is insightful

(Shark-World) Verakoden, paragon-kraken
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18918 
It was tough to choose only one of Crothian's Shark-World Ultimate Sea Monster threads, I went with this one because it was an early one and it had more replies than the others.

Up with Halflings!
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17237 
What more can I say?

Challenging my high-lvl group (NPCs and monsters; my players shouldn't read this!) 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7949 
The most read thread on the Rogues Gallery Board, and possibly the ultimate undead thread.

And finally 
Goblin-a-day
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=116 
Yes I'm sugesting my own thread. It is actually a condensed version of what I was able to save from the old boards, plus the occaisional addition.


----------



## Piratecat

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 2 Suggestions*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> **nods* Me, I've already offered to help. *points up* And culling threads sounds good to me, too...  *




Great! Keep 'em coming.  Darkness, I'd love help. Probably the best thing to do is (1) cull threads, (2) copy into the archive, (3) edit the above list by turning the descriptive sentence red when done. That way we won't duplicate work.  Thanks!

Make sure you only copy when the boards are slow, and Make a full copy instead of a move or a move-and-redirect.

By the way, guys, we may archive the bumpathon thread - but we'll have to cull it of useless posts first.


----------



## BOZ

may i be so pompous to pick some of my own threads?

note: i picked these threads based on a large number of views.


Dragon Magazine monster index
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9651

list of yet to be converted monsters from 1E and 2E
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11551

Creatures-By-Poll #1
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19759

Creatures-By-Poll #2 (thread still active)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25717

Tales from the Fiend Folio (humor)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7241



two of the most popular threads about 1st edition monster conversions:

Carnivorous Plants (conversions)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2978

Prehistoric Mammals (conversions)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1065


----------



## ColonelHardisson

I started it, but there is some really good material by people like tleikaxu on this thread that deserves archiving:

A New Middle Earth d20 Thread:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20298


----------



## GnomeWorks

Of course, _someone_ has to bring up the IC threads... 

There are many threads in the IC forum that pertain to many of the games going on there.  While there are several games that have died, many of the ones that have started there are yet going, and losing older threads would be a bad thing for them.

Of course, I would at least like for all the threads from the Psionicle to be saved ...

*The Psionicle*
Part II
Part III
Part IV
Part V
Part VI
OoC Thread I

*Academy of Drell*
Part I
Part T1
Part II
Part III

*Of Sound Mind*
Part I

Edit - darn it, someone already brought up the IC forum... that's what I get for posting before reading thru all the posts...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

The first thread:

The first thread 


Well, it's the first thread on this incarnation of the board, anyway.


----------



## BOZ

hmm, let's see, did a "most views" on this here board... think what you will of these, but people sure did look at them a lot!

don't know if any of them were mentioned of not, but ignore if they have been.


WoTC seeking your setting proposals (the most views by far, over 100,000!)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14302

One Thousand Ways to Freak Out Your Players
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14010

Post Your Picture!
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7344

Tracy Hickman's view of Dragon #300
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24200

Dieties and Demigods thread
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9103

More Layoffs at WoTC
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23229

Morrus' Gencon reports
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19735

Book of Vile Darkness review (active thread)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26952

well, that's all the ones with over 10,000 hits... and the last one will almost certainly pass that mark soon enough.


----------



## BOZ

some more interesting-looking "large view counts" on other boards, purely because i am bored.  

Baby Pictures of the Elder Gods (cute and funny!) (8726 hits)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8495

Free PC Portraits (by Kip the Bold) (7092 hits)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19878

Guide to Unlawful Carnal Knowledge (how naughty!)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14563 (5067 hits)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9111 (4878 hits)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=409 (4470 hits)

LotR is an Oscar Winner (6186)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7991

Ultimate Guide to Ambiguous/Problem Rules (4033 hits)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5843

First Impressions of d20 CoC (3763 hits)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8388

(Todd Lockwood) Soon Availbale to Paint 4U (3372 hits)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24754

d20 Marvel (3133 hits)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14016

I am Threadkiller! (2431 hits)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21464


----------



## BOZ

can't forget this one!
Tome of Horrors - Table of Contents
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11475
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11480

hey, that's the most important one of all, IMHO


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

"Does high magic = high tech?"

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27690


----------



## Joker

You're not getting rid of any story hour threads, r u?

I mean, I know I haven't posted anything in mine for five months or so, I do plan on posting some more stuff when things settle down.

Mmm, probably not, but what the hell, I'll stop procrastinating tommorrow.  Really.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

"How do YOU draw maps?"

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27183


----------



## hong

Real men don't play GURPS

Lines I'd like to see Morrus put into his Gencon report

Roy and H.G. do RttToEE

Now I really do need kreynolds' pimp hat.


----------



## Rackhir

Maybe I just missed it, but I can't believe that nobody has mentioned this thread.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10188

Sultan's of Smack

After all the effort, explotation of loopholes and abuse of rules that has been put into this, it must be preserved. Not to mention it gives people something to aim for with their characters.


----------



## ced1106

What does an awakened dire cow say?

Muuuuu!

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27852


Cedric.
aka. Washu! ^O^


----------



## Jarval

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *The Psionicle
> 
> Of Sound Mind*




Oddly enough, I'd like to second the request for these two 

One thread I've been looking for (and can't find) is the discussion of Christian mythology translated into D&D terms.


----------



## alsih2o

baylonian/ judea christian mythos fo jarval:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11006&highlight=christian+mythology


----------



## alsih2o

baylonian/ judea christian mythos fo jarval:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11006&highlight=christian+mythology


----------



## alsih2o

baylonian/ judea christian mythos fo jarval:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11006&highlight=christian+mythology


----------



## Creamsteak

I'm also supporting the archiving of some threads from the In Character forrum. Darkness already worked with me to clean up a great deal of the 3rd IR threads so that they would be easier to get ahold of, but it still wouldn't be a bad idea to archive them.

I also 3rd the archiving of the Psionicle and Of Sound Mind (Jarval and Gnomeworks votes supporting).

I support the Non-Iconic Adventure and the Iconic Adventures being archived (especially the latter as it is retired).

I also would like to have a thread to request thread closings for the In Character forum. Possibly in the meta forum, but possibly in the IC forum. Some place for the mods to stop by and close threads as the GMs need them closed . We will link you and everything, honest.

Either that, or some other reliable way for GMs to close threads and move on.

Also, Darkness/Piratecat, if you want me to spend more time cleaning around the IC forum, I've got no problem with it. Just tell me what the prefered method for me to help is, and I'll try and put everything together if you want. I could probably get all the GMs to put tags before thier adventures as such:

(HotW) = Heroes of the World
(IR) = Industrial Revolution
(IRR) = Industrial Revolution of Rokugan
(Psi) = Psionicle
(SSC) = Swashbucklers of the Sword Coast
And all the other games.

And that alone would make everything look much more organized around there. Then again I don't know how overworked you two already are... ok... so I do...


----------



## Griswold

I didn't see this one 

Ongoing Q&A with Gary Gygax - your questions answered 




Gris.


----------



## Jarval

Thanks alsih2o, that's one of the ones I was looking for.  There was another one, IIRC, that Morrus posted a link to on the main news page.


----------



## smetzger

I think all the feat polls that I have posted in the rules forum are worth saving.

Unfortunately I do not have any ranks in search and it seems to be an untrained skill so I cannot provide links for them.

*:> Scott


----------



## Piratecat

Smetzger, go to the forum. Set show threads to the beginning. Click on the orange header for "thread starter." This sorts every thread by the person who started it.

Now find which page the "S"s are on, find your threads, and copy over the urls!


----------



## Crothian

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18344

Epic Oozemaster


----------



## Redleg06

Good Drow!


----------



## smetzger

*Feat Polls*

Please Rate Death Blow 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12740

Close-Quarters Fighting
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12238

Circle Kick
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11716

Blind-Sight 5-foot Radius
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11074

Extra Stunning Attacks
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15969

Knock-Down
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22089

Dual Strike
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14088

Hold the Line
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19109

Pain Touch
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26832

Eyes in the Back of Your Head
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16979

Mantis Leap
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24517

Expert Tactician
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15546

Improved Sunder
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21256

Dirty Fighting feat
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13613

Fists of Iron
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18366

Off-Hand Parry
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26160

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23631
Lightning Fists

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14811
Eagle Claw Attack

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13610
Dirty Fighting feat

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19817
Improved Overrun

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27707
Pin Shield

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25377
Monkey Grip

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22912
Large and in Charge

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20532
Superior Expertise

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17448
Feign Weakness


----------



## Celebrim

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25556
What do Fantasy Societies Get for Thier Taxes?

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18500
Level Advancement over a Lifetime

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3848
Silly Economics

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21843
[On Topic, No Flames!] God and Satan

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15217
Chaotic Neutral Alignment Should be Against the Rules

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22107
SRK's Problems with Certain High Level Encounters

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5124
PC's Lack of Respect for the Caste System int Typical Fantasy Societies

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17562
Mass Combat Tactics

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17162
The Economics of Magic Items

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14005
Dramatic Dungeon Crawling

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3954
A Different Model of Adventure Writing

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15056
D&D For Very Young Kids

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16237
Anyone Else Bothered By the Falling Rules?

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17289
Background Feats


----------



## Jarval

Celebrim said:
			
		

> *http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21843
> [On Topic, No Flames!] God and Satan*




Aha!  This was the other thread I was looking for


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

Morrus said:
			
		

> *This thread, I feel, is absolutely vital and must be archived immediately:
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27672 *




Hear hear! I agree-- and make it sticky at the top of the archive forum. 

It's a fantastic "who's who" of useful posts!

I really should be working right now... damn this thread.


Wulf


----------



## Kroax

What subjects are taboo in your game?


----------



## BOZ

got to represent.    how rude of me to suggest my own threads from the Creature Catalog boards and not mention anyone else's?  going by my formula of "most views", i took a look at our boards and came up with these:

A request for help (advice for an epic level campaign) (hmm, i never really followed this thread, but to be fair it's about the most popular thread on our boards!)

Typical Animals? (suggestions on stats for ordinary animals) 

Finer Points of Monster Design (helpful hints for monster creation/conversion) 

Dinosaurs in 3E 

Dragon Formula (for figuring out 3E dragon stats) 


and the "homebrews" board (including a few more of my own!):

Werethings! 

Werefox 

Dire Animals by Krishnath 

New Undead Template: True Ghoul 

Playing with Kaiju's 

Ruins of Myth Drannor conversions 

Ruins of Undermountain conversions 

More lycanthropes 

Even more lycanthropes 

Dire Ravens 

Stat This (Liquide) 

how to create golems 

Erica's Hybrid (Abomination) template 
Erica's Hybrid template Pt 2 

Brain Golem 

Magma ooze and Glacial Blob (my creations - the magma will be in the Tome of Horrors, the glacial blob is in the Homebrew New Monsters site)

ideas for a Colossal intelligent creature 

Planar Ruler template


----------



## AuroraGyps

I wasn't going to suggest this one, but someone e-mailed me today about a donation.
(OT) Auroragyps Lamp Project... Dice Donations Welcome 

And I'd forgotten about his one... turned out to be a good thread.
What dice would you like to see made?


----------



## smetzger

Power Lunge
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28283


----------



## Storminator

Paladins at Dinner Parties

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28092


----------



## Dragongirl

Dragongirl, Horacio, Arwink : 3 Posters and a Baby . . . AKA the NEW Sacred Thread
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27306


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Dragongirl, Horacio, Arwink : 3 Posters and a Baby . . . AKA the NEW Sacred Thread
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27306 *




1197 posts of mindless madness that must be preserved integraly for future generations of EN Worlders. 

Please!


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1197 posts of mindless madness that must be preserved integraly for future generations of EN Worlders.
> 
> Please! *




Although feel free to delete the photo of me in a feather boa.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Although feel free to delete the photo of me in a feather boa. *




That's a bonus, there are lots of photos of Dragongirl, Arwink and myself!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

I'd love to see these threads from IC archived.

Wheel of time game thread 2 

Wheel of time gmae thread 1 

Wheel of time prolog 

The cast for the Wheel of time game


----------



## incognito

Wulf, Nemmerle, Radiating Gnome:

What about the IRON DM?

I cannot find the Thread...HELP...it...needs...archiving.


----------



## Graf

*I see dead people*

Tombs thread 
Its short and its got links to lots of good stuff

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=439820#post439820 

I also liked the Deepwood Sniper vs. the Greendragon thread (which I can't find), for the various tactics and discussions of dragons (it made me wish we had dragons in my game...) as well as the "completely different ideas about rollplaying collide" stuff.


----------



## alsih2o

cross gender roleplaying started an interesting discussion, especially as it concerns d.m. restrictions on players 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18952&highlight=crossgender


----------



## incognito

Iron DM revival

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28400

Nem's Iron DM

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13851


----------



## Liquide

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 2 Suggestions*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Great! Keep 'em coming.  Darkness, I'd love help. Probably the best thing to do is (1) cull threads, (2) copy into the archive, (3) edit the above list by turning the descriptive sentence red when done. That way we won't duplicate work.  Thanks!
> 
> Make sure you only copy when the boards are slow, and Make a full copy instead of a move or a move-and-redirect.
> 
> By the way, guys, we may archive the bumpathon thread - but we'll have to cull it of useless posts first.   *




OK I never thought I would see this twice, but Pirateat has once again broken his rule about one sig per thread rule  you gotta catch them all now, and yes I just do this to annoy you PC 

*goes PirateCat sig hunting*


----------



## hong

So, um, this thread has been around for more than a month now. Has a final decision been made on which threads are, indeed, worth saving?


----------



## Piratecat

I've been slacking.  With you away on vacation in Malaysia, I've barely had the strength to get out of bed, never mind move threads!  

In general, if people want threads saved, they'll be saved; I just haven't moved them yet. We'll do so when the boards are quiet and nothing else looms.


----------



## Nightfall

Please save this thread PC. I'd be most appreciative.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29663


----------



## alsih2o

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32238&highlight=exploits


----------



## alsih2o

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33503
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30426&highlight=images
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29147&highlight=images

 humbly submitted


----------



## Buttercup

Hey P-Kitty, when this thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33725 has run its course, would you archive it, please?

Thanks!


----------



## johnsemlak

If someone hasn't posted it above, this is ColHardison's review of Decipher's Lord of the Rings RPG.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Monster Zero has a thread on the General RPG Discussion page titled 'Your Campaign Website'. it could be a good thread for archiving for one-stop browsing of ENWorlder's personal campaign sites

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34053


----------



## Graf

I don't know if we can post rules threads, but if so I nomiate this one. 
(I'm not generally a fan but its full of useful ideas I would have a hard time saying not to as a DM and it's light on the clutter)


----------



## Dragongirl

EN World photos - post yours! (was "Secrets")	
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35022&perpage=40&pagenumber=1


----------



## Mark

Can we save this Star Trek episode Poll for the archives, please? 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35550


----------



## Gez

I'll add this one (UK's Arlesienne Godbook Talk):
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18636


----------



## Dinkeldog

Upper Krust's Immortal's Handbook thread has over 6 months of stuff in it.  It's here:  http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18636&pagenumber=1

I closed it and started a continuation, but making sure the original doesn't get lost in a future pruning might be a good idea.


----------



## BOZ

cool, this thread is still going on.    i'd like to toss in my (more-or-less) complete threads about 3E gods conversions:  Maglubiyet, Sardior the Ruby Dragon, and the three dragon gods Aasterinian, Chronepsis, and Faluzure.  

may i ask, what is the status of this archiving process?


----------



## Dinkeldog

The Q&A with Gary Gygax thread is here:  http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22566&pagenumber=1

Probably worth keeping, too.


----------



## Graf

I haven't read it in its entirety but this thread about prostitution and religion is definitely worthy.

prostitution in temples 

(PS thx for keeping this up. there are a lot of good threads that people should be able to read)


----------



## Mark CMG

Please archive this thread for the future - http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=41118

If that requires editing any of the thread, feel free to do so.  If that means removing all but the first post and editing the first post to nothing, just so long as the poll results are maintained I am content.  Thanks.

*edit*

And please add this one to the archives as well - http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39002

Thanks again!


----------



## Graf

did anybody get the die probabilities thread?


----------



## Graf

though it may have been covered elsewhere this thread on minimizing OOC talk had a lot of good ideas (with low noise to signal ratio)


----------



## HellHound

Mind Flayer Improved Grab & Extract rules

(even though they are also covered in the upcoming Mind Flayers book from Paradigm Concepts, it's a good piece of Sage Advice - of course, that is unless it also appeared in the FAQ by now)


----------



## djrdjmsqrd

*Sig threada*

My sig thread here in meta, and the other one too!


----------



## Graf

a really good conversation with mearls, wulf and others on mathimatical systems in D&D 
or at least I thought it was good


----------



## Angcuru

Not to be a self-promoter, but what about my Elven Names thread?


----------



## Darrin Drader

Most. Imporant. Thread. Ever.
(check the sig).


----------



## Mishihari Lord

Anything initiated by SHARK


----------



## Hand of Evil

Art  (don't know it was listed)  

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8495&perpage=40&pagenumber=1


----------



## Shylo Slick

*Save this thread*

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16142


----------

